
The “Double GP Glitch” of Dodonpachi Explained - bitofhope
https://electricunderground.io/the-secret-dodonpachi-scoring-glitch-revealed/
======
bitofhope
Backgroud of the bug's infamy and original bug bounty described here[1] with a
letter from high scoring Japanese player that details the context here[2].

[1]: [http://electricunderground.io/the-top-secret-dodonpachi-
scor...](http://electricunderground.io/the-top-secret-dodonpachi-score-glitch-
bounty-is-alive-the-tangled-history-of-shmups-most-notorious-glitch/)

[2]: [http://electricunderground.io/letter-from-wtn-to-the-
west/](http://electricunderground.io/letter-from-wtn-to-the-west/)

